# Cast Iron Transitions



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

So what do you guys do when you run into older cast iron waste pipe that isn't the same OD as newer cast iron pipe?

I hate getting these transition bands that are too big. If you crank it down and force the issue you end up distorting the stainless band on traditional shielded couplings.

I generally wrap the cast iron with 10Mil PVC tape several times around until it's the proper diameter w/out any issues -- Hydro-static tests have always held just fine.

But I got called on that yesterday and had to redo it -- And of course the band is distorted and looks like shiot; Even worse, it leaks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> So what do you guys do when you run into older cast iron waste pipe that isn't the same OD as newer cast iron pipe?
> 
> I hate getting these transition bands that are too big. If you crank it down and force the issue you end up distorting the stainless band on traditional shielded couplings.
> 
> ...


 In a pinch, I've used the coulping that made for copper to cast iron design.. tight fit but use with sewer lube will help.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Use a regular fernco with no band

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I had that problem with this repair. The no-hub band distorted. It looked like garbage, I hated to use it. But I went ahead and buried it....LOL.

Widds, I like your idea of the PVC wrap.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Mission band xtra heavy cast to no hub.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't like fernco's but they do make these now . I found these down in Longview ,tx of all places . Apparently this is what the inspectors wanted to see there. Because I asked for mission bands and this what was given to me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> I don't like fernco's but they do make these now . I found these down in Longview ,tx of all places . Apparently this is what the inspectors wanted to see there. Because I asked for mission bands and this what was given to me.


We aren't allowed to use Fernco's within the footprint of the building up here. I wonder if that rule will change now that you can get them with sheer bands.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Usually one of the mission transition combinations work on everything I've been up against to date.
Copper to Cast
Copper to Plastic


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*This one is going to cost me.*



Tommy plumber said:


> I had that problem with this repair. The no-hub band distorted. It looked like garbage, I hated to use it. But I went ahead and buried it....LOL.
> 
> Widds, I like your idea of the PVC wrap.


 I usually trim the excess PVC wrap off with a utility knife and no one is the wiser.

I got caught because I didn't have enough room to put in a test tee for isolation (the home is occupied and folks gotta poop) so I showed up early and was half way through the transition/tie-in when my Inspector showed up way earlier than expected. He wasn't pleased when he saw what I was doing.

Still haven't gotten it signed off -- It's leaking. I tried snapping it off again just past the upraised lettering on the pipe and then ground down the casting imperfections with an angle grinder. The clamps on four different bands stripped out when I torqued them down. It still drips.

My next option is to take it back to a vertical tie-in point and use a Tye Seal/donut.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> I don't like fernco's but they do make these now . I found these down in Longview ,tx of all places . Apparently this is what the inspectors wanted to see there. Because I asked for mission bands and this what was given to me.


That's what we have to use now. If only they would slip down the pipe, they are not easy to work with when making small repairs.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I usually trim the excess PVC wrap off with a utility knife and no one is the wiser.
> 
> I got caught because I didn't have enough room to put in a test tee for isolation (the home is occupied and folks gotta poop) so I showed up early and was half way through the transition/tie-in when my Inspector showed up way earlier than expected. He wasn't pleased when he saw what I was doing.
> 
> ...


 Can't go pvc all the way? ( am I hearing gunshots?)


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Can't go pvc all the way? ( am I hearing gunshots?)


I could and probably will. It's just that it wasn't in the budget.

At this point I just need a solution that isn't going to cost me big bucks.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I have used clear silicone with a standard mj band when o.d is way off.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used these with some luck


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Pour a joint? If you have room thats what i would do, prob make your inspector happy again also.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Pour a joint? If you have room thats what i would do, prob make your inspector happy again also.


Our lead laws wouldn't allow that.

I did consider it, though.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Our lead laws wouldn't allow that.
> 
> I did consider it, though.


Wow really?? Lead joints illegal?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Wow really?? Lead joints illegal?


OSHA is all over our butts these days about lead.

We had a remodel shut down for 10 days while they tented off the upper floor and abated the lead paint.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> OSHA is all over our butts these days about lead.
> 
> We had a remodel shut down for 10 days while they tented off the upper floor and abated the lead paint.


 There is a huge differance between lead paint and the lead we use to pour joints with. Mass has very strict laws on lead paint but there is nothing about lead joints or lead bends. Here in Mass we are still required to pour the first 5 joints in commercial buildings.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Intresting lead laws, somebody been sniffing too much primer while making these laws.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> OSHA is all over our butts these days about lead.
> 
> We had a remodel shut down for 10 days while they tented off the upper floor and abated the lead paint.


Geeez unreal.... I hate healthy people lol


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Had same issue awhile back, spent WAY to much time chasing the "right" no hub fitting, nothing worked. My solution was to use a second no hub rubber, cut in half, slipped it on the sloppy side and put the intact no hub over the pipe and half piece, tighten it up. 

Was gonna use the pvc tape wrap but a friend guilted me in to not doing it. 

Still don't understand what the deal was with the undersized ci, and it had to be in a really suck location

wookie

Used H.D. no hubs


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Duck tape crazy glue and in weld and sub that part to snachez off of Craigslist get the building owner to pay him cash your off the hook and the inspection authority won't blink an eye. As long as a hack or illegal did it there off the hook and so are u.


----------

